# Dawes Super Galaxy 2011 vs. Ridgeback Panorama



## hywel (29 Jul 2011)

How many times must I hear that the Dawes Galaxy is the standard by which all other tourers are judged? Well then, let's do some judging! With only £120 between the two bikes (Evans Cycles website), it's not easy to pick a winner between them. I'd be very grateful if you were able to provide either a comparison of the technical aspects (I'm pretty new to these things) or else a more subjective description of your experiences using the two bikes. 

I'd use the bike to commute each day along hilly roads as well as for off-road day trips and the occasional camping holiday. I'm quite tall at 6'2".


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jul 2011)

Save yourself a few more £100 and have a look at them from Spa Cycles - http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b1s21p0&tbv=DAWES_BIKES_Touring,_Audax_&_Sportive


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (29 Jul 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Save yourself a few more £100 and have a look at them from Spa Cycles - http://www.spacycles...udax_&_Sportive



Or Do what I did and buy the Voyage.


----------



## middleagecyclist (29 Jul 2011)

...or you could go the other way and get a Rohloff geared Travelmaster like I did. Gorgeous.


----------



## vernon (29 Jul 2011)

middleagecyclist said:


> ...or you could go the other way and get a Rohloff geared Travelmaster like I did. Gorgeous.



But its starting price will buy both of its competitors.


----------



## middleagecyclist (30 Jul 2011)

vernon said:


> But its starting price will buy both of its competitors.



Like I said: "you could go the other way". However, if you compare similar spec the price difference is not huge by any means. And the Rohloff is beautiful.

LX/derailleur equipped Travelmaster £1299.00 

Deore equipped Panorama £1249.00

Deore equipped Super Galaxy £1399.00

Oh. Apologies to the OP for a thread hijack!


----------



## Moodyman (30 Jul 2011)

If you want a leftfield choice, you could consider the Kona Sutra or Surly LHT

Both North American and both as good as the British bikes


----------



## Ticktockmy (30 Jul 2011)

Of course you can build your own, to a spec that suits your own riding style, with regard to body shape, etc. and a more interesting way it is.
Plenty of frames out there to chose from, you might even have a frame which you like, then you can pic and mix the parts to suit.


----------



## P.H (30 Jul 2011)

To go back to the Galaxy Vs Panorama question. The Galaxy has become the standard due to longevity, it's been around forever. Even when Touring bikes were as unfashionable as it's possible to get, Dawes kept the faith and continued to produce Galaxys. But things have changed, even run of the mill bike shops are stocking some tourers and there's more choice than I remember for a couple of decades. The Panorama frame tubeset is higher up the Reynolds range, 725 as opposed to 631. Whether you could actually notice the difference is debatable, but theoretically the same strength/stiffness can be obtained with less steel. The rest of the spec is comparable, I prefer the simplicity of the Panorama's square taper BB, I'd change the brakes on both to the superior wide angle cantis, like the tektros. Other than that there's not much between them, not on paper anyway. Shopping around may find a price difference that sways the decision. If they're the same price I'd probably prefer the Panorama, though I'd want to ride both before deciding.

On the question of alternatives. Spa Cycles Ti Tourer deserves to be on any shortlist. A bit dearer, but better wheels, brakes and saddle, even before you consider the frame. You'd also have more opportunity to change components to suite you than you would with most off the peg bikes. Worth looking at the review in Cycle.

http://www.spacycles...id=m1b0s21p2554


----------



## Nigeyy (30 Jul 2011)

American in brand name only, both are made in Taiwan or China. Alas, aside from the boutique frame makers, pretty much every frame sold in the USA is made in Taiwan or China.

I can't speak for the Sutra but I don't think the LHT is exceptional by any means. Touring bikes aren't that common over here, and the LHT fits the niche nicely. Don't get me wrong as the LHT is a nice bike that is fit for purpose -but my own personal opinion is that it's very popular over here due to default rather than how good or bad it is, and that has (again just my opinion) has enhanced its reputation.

If I was looking for a touring bike (since I live in the States) then yes I would consider an LHT. But that's more because there are only about 3 bikes to choose from in its price range, and it's probably the best of the bunch. A bit of weak praise there..... I have to think you get a better range of choices in the UK.



Moodyman said:


> If you want a leftfield choice, you could consider the Kona Sutra or Surly LHT
> 
> Both North American and both as good as the British bikes


----------



## middleagecyclist (30 Jul 2011)

Whatever bike you decide on you should definitely consider hub gears for touring and commuting ease. I like my Rohloff but have heard great things about the 11 speed Alfine.


----------



## rh100 (1 Aug 2011)

Comparison review here, http://www.cyclingactive.com/bikesgear/group-test-take-on-the-world-with-4-top-tourers


----------



## pshore (2 Aug 2011)

I was trying to decide between the these two bikes 18 months ago. 

My choice came down to comfort sitting on the bike - simply how far and low were the bars and if I could get the right frame size for me. 

Having done two week-long tours now, I am glad I was anal about the fit and comfort. When you need to get on the bike for the 12th hour in the day it matters a lot.


----------

